# Abo abzocke



## big11 (28 Juni 2013)

hi ich habe heut Nachmittag nach ein Auto geguckt  . und gegen 18:30 bekomme ich eine Nachricht von 'platinummobile GmbH' es wer ein Abo schei* und war schon auf der seite aber sah mir ni vertraungswürdig aus. und was soll ich jetzt tun bitte hilft mir 

LG big 11


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2013)

Auch wenn da was für dich "ni vertraungswürdig" ausschaut, so musst du dich doch schon selbst etwas mehr bemühen. Siehe dazu auch hier:



Hippo schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie findet ihr ohne Blindenhund den Schalter zu eurem Handy?
> 
> Einmal Google bemüht und was kommt an zweiter Stelle? Du wirst es nicht erraten! Doch?
> 
> http://www.platinummobile.de/de/support.html


Oder hier: http://www.platinummobile.de/de/impressum.html Das ist dein Ansprechpartner, nicht wir hier!


----------



## Brösl3 (30 Juli 2016)

Ich bekomme auch inzwischen immer wieder Werbe SMS, und ich habe das Gefühl, das nimmt zu ausserhalb der Erotik.
Also es kommen nur so Sachen, ich habe Gutscheine gewonnen für ein Iphone oder Media Markt oder sogar ALDI.
Solange ich nicht antworte kann aber nichts passieren oder ?


----------



## BenTigger (30 Juli 2016)

doch... auch dann passiert schreckliches,
der SMS Absender ärgert sich fürchterlich, dass du auf die SMS nicht reagierst und er so keinen Gewinn mit dir macht. 
Vor Frust trinkt er ne Flasche Korn und wird dadurch durch deine Ignoranz zum Alkoholiker...

Kannst du das wirklich wollen und Verantworten ?


----------



## Hippo (30 Juli 2016)

Gutscheine sind zu 99,9% Abofallen und/oder Phishingversuche
Nummer blocken, löschen und gut


----------

